# Uber suffers $US708m loss, finance chief joins exodus of execs leaving



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Uber suffers $US708m loss, finance chief joins exodus of execs leaving*










Uber is looking for a chief operating officer to help change the Silicon Valley firm's now-notorious "bro" culture and with the latest exit sets the stage for a second major executive search. _AP_

· by *Subrat Patnaik*

· http://www.afr.com/news/uber-suffer...joins-exodus-of-execs-leaving-20170601-gwht9k

Uber Technologies head of finance is leaving as the ride-hailing company reported continued big losses for the first quarter, the _Wall Street Journal_ reported on Wednesday.

The ride-hailing company's first-quarter revenue was $US3.4 billion ($4.6 billion), up 18 per cent from the fourth quarter, the newspaper reported.

Uber's first-quarter loss, excluding employee stock compensation and other items, was $US708 million, narrower than the $US991 million reported three months earlier, the Journal said.

Uber's head of finance, Gautam Gupta, is leaving the company in July to join another start-up in San Francisco, adding to an exodus of top officials, the report said.

As a private company, Uber does not report its financial results publicly but at times has confirmed figures reported in the media. Its chief executive, Travis Kalanick, has faced some controversy recently over his leadership.

Uber was not immediately available to comment.

The ride-hailing company is on the lookout for a chief operating officer to help change the Silicon Valley firm's now-notorious "bro" culture and with the latest exit sets the stage for a second major executive search.

_The company on Tuesday fired the technology whiz it had hired to lead its self-driving unit, Anthony Levandowski, after he failed to comply with a court order to hand over documents at the centre of a legal dispute between Uber and Alphabet's Waymo unit._

*Reuters*


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Hugh G said:


> Uber's head of finance, Gautam Gupta, is leaving the company in July to join another start-up in San Francisco, adding to an exodus of top officials, the report said.


The rats are abandoning a sinking ship.


----------

